# Asus bringt "HD4870 Dark Knight"



## xTc (9. Oktober 2008)

*Nach der Geforce 9800GTX+ bringt Asus nun eine weitere Karte der „Dark Knight“-Serie auf den Markt. Dabei handelt es sich um eine HD4870.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: VR-Zone

Die Karte kommt mit einem speziellen Kühler daher. Dieser verfügt über 4 Heatpipes die die Wärme ableiten sollen. Weiterhin wird noch ein kleiner leiser Lüfter verbaut. Der Lüfter soll nur angehenme 32db laut sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: ComputerBase

Die Karte verfügt über 512MB GDDR5-Speicher welcher mit 1.800MHz taktet. Der Chip taktet wie beim Referenzdesign mit 750MHz. Weiterhin plant Asus eine Karte mit 1.024MB auf den Markt zu bringen, auch eine übertaktete Version mit 512MB soll folgen.

Wann die Karte in den Handel kommt ist nicht bekannt. Auch konnte Asus noch keine Angaben zum Preis machen.

Quelle:
ComputerBase - Asus Radeon HD 4870 auch als „Dark Knight“


Fudzilla - VR-Zone - ASUS Self-designed Graphics Cards with Dark Knight Fansink


----------



## Fransen (9. Oktober 2008)

Coole Idee.
-->>endlich kommen die HD4870 mit gescheiten Kühllösungen...wir wollen mal sehen, was diese in den ersten Test's bringen.


----------



## Korn86 (9. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man sich den Lüfter genau anschaut, dann wird man feststellen dass es haargenau der selbe Dreckslüfter ist wie er auf der PowerColor HD4870 PCS zum Einsatz kommt nur halt ohne Plastikabdeckung 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI - PowerColor HD4870 PCS

Da ich diesen Rasenmäher von Lüfter schon einmal im PC hatte in Form einer Club 3D CGAX-4872DDO Overclocked, weiß ich wovon ich rede 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI - Club 3D CGAX-4872DDO Overclocked


Also in eurem eigenen Interesse und dem eures Gehörs und eurer Nerven, haltet am besten Abstand von dieser Karte 

MfG Korn86


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Oktober 2008)

1. 'angenehme' 32dB(A)...
32dB(A) sind ziemlich deutlich hörbar, bei Lüftern...

2. Ohne Cover schaut dieser Kühler ziemlich doof aus...
3. Das Design von diesem Kühler erinnert sehr stark an den 7900GTX aka Quatro Kühler, den nVidia vor einiger Zeit mal verbaut hat.
Der übrigens auch eine x1800 recht gut kühlt..


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Oktober 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Coole Idee.
> -->>endlich kommen die HD4870 mit gescheiten Kühllösungen...wir wollen mal sehen, was diese in den ersten Test's bringen.



...
PCGH - Test/Benchmark: 4 Radeon HD 4800 mit alternativer Kühlung im PCGH-Test - Force3D HD 4870 Black Edition, Gainward HD 4870 Golden Sample, HIS HD 4850 Iceq4 Turbo X, Palit HD 4850 Sonic, AMD, Radeon, Test
...


----------



## Chemenu (9. Oktober 2008)

Der Kühler wirkt arg mickrig. Könnte ausreichen für die Standard-Taktraten, Übertakten wird da aber wohl nicht drin sein...


----------



## Korn86 (9. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> ...
> PCGH - Test/Benchmark: 4 Radeon HD 4800 mit alternativer Kühlung im PCGH-Test - Force3D HD 4870 Black Edition, Gainward HD 4870 Golden Sample, HIS HD 4850 Iceq4 Turbo X, Palit HD 4850 Sonic, AMD, Radeon, Test
> ...




Hey Carsten du lebst ja noch, ich dachte du hättest dich schon aus dem Forum zurückgezogen 




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. 'angenehme' 32dB(A)...
> 32dB(A) sind ziemlich deutlich hörbar, bei Lüftern...
> 
> 2. Ohne Cover schaut dieser Kühler ziemlich doof aus...
> ...



Leider ist der Kühler in keinster Weise so wie der der 7900GTX, laut einem Test von PCGH soll der Lüfter sogar schon im IDLE 4,7 Sone haben und unter Vollast knapp 5 Sone


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (9. Oktober 2008)

Wenn das PCB wenigstens schwarz wäre.


----------



## xaxis (9. Oktober 2008)

ist das jetzt die berüchtigte asus 4870 mit der 4x2 spannungsversorgung ? sieht nicht so aus, war ja auf einigen seiten das gerücht das da eine neue kommt =>

Asus: Neue Variante der Radeon HD 4870 Grafikkarte - PC-Max


----------



## Fransen (9. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> ...
> PCGH - Test/Benchmark: 4 Radeon HD 4800 mit alternativer Kühlung im PCGH-Test - Force3D HD 4870 Black Edition, Gainward HD 4870 Golden Sample, HIS HD 4850 Iceq4 Turbo X, Palit HD 4850 Sonic, AMD, Radeon, Test
> ...



Ok, an die habe ich jetzt nicht mehr Gedacht.


----------



## xTc (9. Oktober 2008)

@ Korn86:

Wenn ich mir die Karte von Asus und Club 3D anschaue finde ich schon das der Kühler anders aussieht. Die Heatpipes sind ganz anders verlegt.

Der Lüfter könnte der gleiche sein, glaube ich aber nicht. 

Optisch finde ich die Karte echt ansprechend, bleibt zu hoffen das die Karte schnell erhältlich ist. 


Gruß


----------



## Goliath110 (9. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Lüfter genau anschaut, dann wird man feststellen dass es haargenau der selbe Dreckslüfter ist wie er auf der PowerColor HD4870 PCS zum Einsatz kommt nur halt ohne Plastikabdeckung


Sorry aber das stimmt nicht. Bei denen von Club3D und Powercolor geht eine Haetpipe nach oben und eine nach unten.


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Oktober 2008)

wirkt auf mich iwie ziemlich klein... ich verbinde klein irgendwie immer mit laut ^^....


----------



## push@max (9. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie scheinen jetzt alle auf dem Dark Knight Trip zu sein, schließlich hat bereits letzte Woche irgendein Lüfter/Kühler-Hersteller mit dem Zusatz "Dark Knight" auf sich aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## Korn86 (9. Oktober 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> wirkt auf mich iwie ziemlich klein... ich verbinde klein irgendwie immer mit laut ^^....



Richtig, selbst wenn es nicht haargenau der selbe Kühler wie auf der Club3D oder der Powercolor sein sollte ist das Kühlprinzip bei der Abwärme der HD4870 trotzdem schlichtweg unterdimensioniert so dass jedem klar sein sollte dass jeder der sich die Karte kauft seinem PC ein Rasenmäher-Geräusch-Moding verpasst


----------



## kuer (10. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Richtig, selbst wenn es nicht haargenau der selbe Kühler wie auf der Club3D oder der Powercolor sein sollte ist das Kühlprinzip bei der Abwärme der HD4870 trotzdem schlichtweg unterdimensioniert so dass jedem klar sein sollte dass jeder der sich die Karte kauft seinem PC ein Rasenmäher-Geräusch-Moding verpasst


 
Also Korn86 . Du behaubtest immer Sachen  . Ich habe eine PowerColor 4870 . Der Standardkühler ist leise und hält die Karte unter last bei 72 Grad . Jetzt kommt der Hammer . Ich habe einen TwinTorbo von AC drauf gebaut , was nach deinen Aussagen auch nicht geht , weil zu wehnig Kühlleistung . Die Karte liegt bei 42Grad im Idel und bei 52Grad im Load . Keine Ausfallerscheinungen , auch nach 4 Stunden dauer zocken .Das einzige was stört ist das der AC Cooler lauter ist als der Originallüfter . Mir ist aber wehniger Wärme wichtiger als Lautstärke . Du scheinst deine Karten gerne tod zu frickeln und giebst gerne dem Hersteller die Schuld .Du solltest vieleicht mal über deine Arbeit nachdenken und deine Erkäntnisse nicht so breittreten . Sorry aber mich nervt das . Ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Arrow1982 (10. Oktober 2008)

kuer schrieb:


> Mir ist aber wehniger Wärme wichtiger als Lautstärke .



Ich bin gerade aufgelegt zum i-Tüpfelchen reiten:

Nicht weniger wärme, sondern niedrigere Temperatur. Die abgeführte Wärme ist gleich groß oder nur geringfügig kleiner entsprechend der Änderung des Innenwiederstands des Grafikchips mit der niedrigeren Temperatur.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (10. Oktober 2008)

Endlich mal ne gescheite 4870!!!

MfG,
diedudelsack


----------



## Korn86 (10. Oktober 2008)

kuer schrieb:


> Also Korn86 . Du behaubtest immer Sachen  . Ich habe eine PowerColor 4870 . Der Standardkühler ist leise und hält die Karte unter last bei 72 Grad . Jetzt kommt der Hammer . Ich habe einen TwinTorbo von AC drauf gebaut , was nach deinen Aussagen auch nicht geht , weil zu wehnig Kühlleistung . Die Karte liegt bei 42Grad im Idel und bei 52Grad im Load . Keine Ausfallerscheinungen , auch nach 4 Stunden dauer zocken .Das einzige was stört ist das der AC Cooler lauter ist als der Originallüfter . Mir ist aber wehniger Wärme wichtiger als Lautstärke . Du scheinst deine Karten gerne tod zu frickeln und giebst gerne dem Hersteller die Schuld .Du solltest vieleicht mal über deine Arbeit nachdenken und deine Erkäntnisse nicht so breittreten . Sorry aber mich nervt das . Ist nur meine Meinung



*OMG*, wenn du schon nicht richtig schreiben kannst, dann versuch doch bitte wenigstens mal richtig zu lesen  Mein Gott kann doch nicht so schwer sein? 

Ich meinte die Karten hier:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI - PowerColor HD4870 PCS

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI - Club 3D CGAX-4872DDO Overclocked

Und eine diese Karten habe ich auch umgebaut und weil dir rote Platte nicht dabei war sind die Spannungswandler und der Vram überhitzt und dann habe ich sie zurückgebaut und sie funktionierte noch 

Desweiteren ist die Sapphire HD4870 seit über 10 Jahren die erste Grafikkarte die bei mir kaputt gegangen ist, meine alte 9800 Pro und eine passiv gekühlte 6800 sind bei einem Freunden im Case wegen Überhitzung gestorben weil sie keine Gehäuselüfter habe wollten

Ich habe garantiert schon mehr PCs zusammengebaut als du denken kannst und das nicht nur beruflich, also spar dir in Zukunft deine provozierenden Kommentare!

Darf ich dich mal fragen ob du das extra machst um mich zu provozieren oder einfach nur meine Posts nicht richtig gelesen hast? 

Ich Vermute mal ersteres, da du mich schon im alten Forum immer wieder grundlos angeflamt hast, weil ich deine fanATIschen Gedankengänge nicht teile und einfach objektiv und sachlich bin.

Gott sei Dank kann man hier Flamer, Fanboys, Hater und Trolle die einen provozieren wollen im Gegensatz zum alten Forum hier ignorieren, Danke PCGH


----------



## SupraMK-4 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hm der sieht fast genauso aus wie mein stanni kühler oder hat zumindest änlichkeit und dazu kann ich nur sagen sau laut.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (10. Oktober 2008)

also ich versteh asus echt nich... erstmal nennen die ihre karte "black knight" und ich mein jeder der nen bissel englisch kann, weiß was das heißt... und dann nen rotes pcbsry, aber des kapier ich nich. 
und des andere is dass ich nich versteh warum zur zeit alle grafikkarten so verdammt laute kühler haben?? ich mein nen hr03 würde da doch viel mehr bringen  ...oder da gabs doch für die hd2900xt mal was von ac, weiß nich mehr wie der hieß, war aber ziemlich groß und hatte drei lüfter drauf... warum gibts keinen hersteller, der so was verkauft?? ich würde da gleich zuschlagen.


----------



## riedochs (10. Oktober 2008)

Die sparen an jedem halben Cent. Das die Lüfter dann laut sind ist eben eine Folge davon.


----------



## push@max (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte mir die Karte nicht gekauft...gibt es jetzt eigentlich einen Hersteller mit einem leisem und effizienten Kühler?


----------



## SupraMK-4 (10. Oktober 2008)

^^ Nicht das ich wüsste ? Außer Edelgrafikkarten aber da kommste billiger wenn du sie dir selber zusammenbaust wie ich


----------



## Xion4 (10. Oktober 2008)

Meine Güte Jungs und Mädels der gepflegten Unterhaltung, bleibt doch mal sachlich.

Es ist nunmal so, es gibt keine perfekte Kühllösung für die HD 48XX, vielleicht ne gescheite Wasserkühlung. Die Modelle die bisher auf dem Markt sind, und alternative Kühler besitzen, sind zwar besser als die Referenzkühler, aber bringen auch nachteile mit sich.

Ich habe mich für den Accelero S1 Rev 2 entschieden, und habe dort zwei 120mm lüftern drauf gespannt. Temps im Idle unter 40°C und unter Last @OC 845/1180 unter 60°C. Denke das ist wohl ganz gut. Doch auch dort, obwohl direkt per Lüfter gekühlt, rasen die Spawas fix an die 100° Grenze heran. Und das ganze kaum hörbar und per Lüftersteuerung geregelt und gedrosselt @400RPM.

Und diese Aussagen von wegen Fanboy und so, echt Leute, langsam reichts, dieses ist ein Forum für Hardware, nicht um hier die anderen "dichtzuflamen" nur weil die ihrer Meinung hier freien Lauf lassen. Einfach mal ein wenig was überlesen, nicht aufnehmen und schon ist es hier wieder viel angenehmer.

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit; Auf Wiedersehen!!!


----------



## Wassercpu (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich kaufe nur keine amd karten ..weil ich das Pcb in rot so kagge finde...Schwarz ist doch super ..oder weiss währe doch mal goil..


----------



## Xion4 (11. Oktober 2008)

@wassercpu

Sagte er ganz objektiv, da der Sinn des PCs ein Blick in das Gehäuse ist.
Anbei, AMD Karten haben nicht zwingend ein rotes Pcb, wobei es echt total egal ist. Sapphire hat blaue verbaut, nur ein Beispiel.

Der Post war auch mal so richtig sinnvoll und zum Topic passend, und zeigt auch, dass selbst der Sinn in meinem vorangegangenen Post nicht wirklich verstanden wurde.

Um noch was zum Topic zu sagen, ich hätte bei der von Asus verwendeten Kühllösung so meine Bedenken. Da die Grafikkarte nicht gut abgedeckt ist, und ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass der kleine Lüftre so gute Leistunge bringt.


----------



## Arrow1982 (13. Oktober 2008)

Die ganzen Kühlungen unterscheiden sich nur sehr wenig. Die ASUS sieht fast gleich aus wie die hälfte der anderen Heatpipe Dualslot Kühler. Ist für mich kein Grund die Karte zu kaufen. 

Lieber wäre mir eine "warme Luft raus" Kühllösung à la IceQ.

Es sei denn die bringen ne K.I.T.T Variante mit rotem Lauflichteffekt raus.


----------



## Gast20150401 (17. Oktober 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Coole Idee.
> -->>endlich kommen die HD4870 mit gescheiten Kühllösungen...wir wollen mal sehen, was diese in den ersten Test's bringen.



Genau da warte ich auch sehnsüchtig drauf. Hoffentlich ist die wirklich leise, dann steht sie ganz vorne in der Wahl bei mir. Muß halt nur wissen wo zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Alex2201 (17. Oktober 2008)

also unter * „Dark Knight“ *versteh ich was anders!!


wenn dann sollte der Platine auch Schwarz sein nicht nur der Lüfter!

aber besser als nichts weg von dem Standart Design aber da ich schon ne HD4850 hab werd ich sie micht kaufen (asuer es geht was beim V-Mod was kaputt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2008)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Wenn das PCB wenigstens schwarz wäre.


 
Jep,
was soll das Dark Knight gequatschte, wenn da nichts "darkiges" dabei ist.


----------



## Silmare (18. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Lüfter genau anschaut, dann wird man feststellen dass es haargenau der selbe Dreckslüfter ist wie er auf der PowerColor HD4870 PCS zum Einsatz kommt nur halt ohne Plastikabdeckung
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI - PowerColor HD4870 PCS
> 
> ...


 

Rasenmäher?
also ich hab die Club 3D auf 30% Fan-Speed und man hört 1. nix und 2. wird sie nicht wärmer als 65° also ist doch perfekt


----------



## Korn86 (18. Oktober 2008)

Silmare schrieb:


> Rasenmäher?
> also ich hab die Club 3D auf 30% Fan-Speed und man hört 1. nix und 2. wird sie nicht wärmer als 65° also ist doch perfekt



Sorry, aber dann musst du schon taub sein, oder die haben jetzt einen anderen Lüfter verbaut, was ich jedoch stark bezweifle. Es war einer meiner Freunde und mein Bruder hier und hat sich diesen lauten Dreckslüfter angehört und jeder hat gesagt schmeiß das widerliche Ding raus 

Bei PCGH wurde der Lüfter der Karte mit 5 Sone gemessen, also lauter als eine GTX280, wenn du die Karte allen Ernstes als leise bezeichnest würde ich mir an deiner Stelle echt mal Sorgen um dein Gehör machen


----------



## Arrow1982 (20. Oktober 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dann musst du schon taub sein, oder die haben jetzt einen anderen Lüfter verbaut, was ich jedoch stark bezweifle. Es war einer meiner Freunde und mein Bruder hier und hat sich diesen lauten Dreckslüfter angehört und jeder hat gesagt schmeiß das widerliche Ding raus
> 
> Bei PCGH wurde der Lüfter der Karte mit 5 Sone gemessen, also lauter als eine GTX280, wenn du die Karte allen Ernstes als leise bezeichnest würde ich mir an deiner Stelle echt mal Sorgen um dein Gehör machen



Man kriegt bei der Karte ne Uhr dazu. Diese hält man dann zum Mund und flüstert: "Kumpel, geh auf Silent Mode." Und plötzlich wird sie unhörbar leise.

Und wenn sie mal kaputt geht, dann kriegt man ne neue mit Cabrio Funktion und Super Pursuit (OC) Mode.


----------



## Korn86 (20. Oktober 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Man kriegt bei der Karte ne Uhr dazu. Diese hält man dann zum Mund und flüstert: "Kumpel, geh auf Silent Mode." Und plötzlich wird sie unhörbar leise.
> 
> Und wenn sie mal kaputt geht, dann kriegt man ne neue mit Cabrio Funktion und Super Pursuit (OC) Mode.



Zu viel Knight Rider gesehen?


----------



## Arrow1982 (21. Oktober 2008)

Habe *ALLE* Folgen gesehen


----------



## Korn86 (21. Oktober 2008)

Arrow1982 schrieb:


> Habe *ALLE* Folgen gesehen



Warum glaube ich dir das bloß....


----------



## push@max (21. Oktober 2008)

Hat schon jemand die Karte und kann von der Lautstärke berichten?


----------



## xTc (21. Oktober 2008)

Naja, die Karten sind zwar im Preisvergleich gelistet, allerdings ist keine lieferbar.


*ASUS EAH4870 DK TOP/HTDI/512MD5:*
512MB GDDR5, Chip: 815MHz, Speicher: 925MHz

*ASUS EAH4870 DK TOP/HTDI/512MD5 im PCGH-Preisvergleich*


*ASUS EAH4870 DK/HTDI/512MD5:*
512MB GDDR5, Chip: 750MHz, Speicher: 900MHz

*ASUS EAH4870 DK/HTDI/512MD5 im PCGH-Preisvergleich*



*ASUS EAH4870 DK/HTDI/1GD5:*
1.024MB GDDR5, Chip: 750MHz, Speicher: 900MHz

*ASUS EAH4870 DK/HTDI/1GD5 im PCGH-Preisvergleich*


----------



## xTc (6. November 2008)

Update:

Mittlerweile sind die ersten Karten der *HD4870 Dark Knight* Serie lieferbar.

*ASUS EAH4870 DK/HTDI/512MD5 im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*ASUS EAH4870 DK/HTDI/1GD5 im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*ASUS EAH4870 DK TOP/HTDI/512MD5 im PCGH-Preisvergleich*


----------



## Katamaranoid (6. November 2008)

sieht laut aus.....


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. November 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> sieht laut aus.....


Wie kommst du zu diesem Schluss??


----------



## Katamaranoid (6. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu diesem Schluss??



guck dir ma den kühle bzw den lüfter an... vielleicht siehst du dann, wie ich drauf komm....


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. November 2008)

Nö, ich sehe nur, das du keine Ahnung hast.
Der Kühler schaut recht gut aus, der Lüfter ist sehr groß, etwa 70-80mm.


Ein vergleichbares Desighn gabs auch schon vorher mal auf Grafikkarten, serienmäßig


----------



## Katamaranoid (6. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nö, ich sehe nur, das du keine Ahnung hast.
> Der Kühler schaut recht gut aus, der Lüfter ist sehr groß, etwa 70-80mm.
> 
> 
> Ein vergleichbares Desighn gabs auch schon vorher mal auf Grafikkarten, serienmäßig



für mich sieht das wie 80mm aus, macht auf mich halt den eindruck, dass wenn der ma aufdreht, laut ist 
ich find, das der auf dem bild ziemlich mikrig wirkt


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. November 2008)

ja, wie beim 7900GTX Kühler, der ja auch die reinste Turbine war...


----------



## Korn86 (6. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ja, wie beim 7900GTX Kühler, der ja auch die reinste Turbine war...



Die Geforce 7900GTX war unhörbar, ich weiß das weil ich die selber hatte 


Aber das hier ist nicht mehr leise, wohlgemerkt das ist nur IDLE:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hza-apFLIxs&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hza-apFLIxs&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Die Geforce 7900GTX war unhörbar, ich weiß das weil ich die selber hatte


DU weißt, was Ironie und Sarkasmus ist? 


Korn86 schrieb:


> Aber das hier ist nicht mehr leise, wohlgemerkt das ist nur IDLE:


Aber nur weil die Regelung völlig bekloppt ist...
Scheint wohl nur an und aus zu kennen...


----------



## Korn86 (6. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> DU weißt, was Ironie und Sarkasmus ist?



Hälst du mich ehrlich für so beschränkt?
Das sollte lediglich eine Bestätigung sein dass die 7900GTX extrem leise ist, ich kann es einfach nicht lassen das jedesmal zu erwähnen, denn eine Karte mit einem bessere Referenzkühler als den der 7900GTX hatte ich bisher nicht 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber nur weil die Regelung völlig bekloppt ist...
> Scheint wohl nur an und aus zu kennen...



Ich hatte die Karte selber, die hört sich bei 6% immer noch an wie ein Rasenmäher


----------



## push@max (6. November 2008)

Schaut euch den Test von computerbase an, die Karte ist der reinste Krachmacher und über den Kühler im Referenzdesign kann ich mich überhaupt nicht beschweren, obwohl ich ein Silent-Fan bin.

ComputerBase - PowerColor Radeon HD 4870 PCS+ 1.024 MB


----------



## xTc (6. November 2008)

Das ist nicht ganz der gleiche Lüfter/Kühler.

Die Heatpipes sind anders und der Lüfter der Asus-Karte hat weniger Propeller.
Abwarten ob die wirklich sooo laut ist.


Gruß


----------



## Korn86 (6. November 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz der gleiche Lüfter/Kühler.
> 
> Die Heatpipes sind anders und der Lüfter der Asus-Karte hat weniger Propeller.
> Abwarten ob die wirklich sooo laut ist.
> ...



Wahrscheinlich schon


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. November 2008)

Bin ich der einzige dem es so vorkommt oder ist die Powercolor Karte wirklich lauter als die Referenzkarte?


----------



## Korn86 (7. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige dem es so vorkommt oder ist die Powercolor Karte wirklich lauter als die Referenzkarte?



Sie ist lauter, meine Powercolor HD4870/1024 im Referenzdesign ist erfreulicherweise recht leise, ja man kann sie schon fast als silent bezeichnen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Sie ist lauter, meine Powercolor HD4870/1024 im Referenzdesign ist erfreulicherweise recht leise, ja man kann sie schon fast als silent bezeichnen


Freut mich zu hören, dass ich nicht der einzige bin. 
Kam mir nämlich auch so vor, als ob meine Sapphire HD4870 Referenz leiser wär als die Karte, aber mittlerweile ist sie ja unter Wasser gesetetz, da hör ich so gut wie gar nichts mehr.


----------



## push@max (8. November 2008)

Der Kühler im Referenz ist wirklich schon fast "extrem" leise, da hab ich viel Schlimmeres erwartet, wegen der Lautstärke den Kühler zu wechseln...für mich kein Grund.


----------

